# Army Machinist Heat Treating in Iraq



## skipp48 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi all, this isn't model related, but this is the first time in my Army career that I've had the opportunity to do this and I wanted to share it.
Here I am heat treating a bearing assembly/disassembly tool for helicopter maintenance that I machined out of 4340 steel. Hope you enjoy.

Skip


----------



## black85vette (Aug 14, 2010)

Good to hear that there are some machinists doing their part to keep things working. I am sure there is no shortage of things to repair. Nice job!

BTW; Thanks for serving!!  Thm:


----------

